# EEA1 and EEA2 sent to wrong address without fees



## Rafi0044 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have sent my eea 1 and 2 to the border agency on this ad :

Uk border agency 
european applications
eea and eea2 
po box 306 
dept 110
liverpool
l2 0qn

i was told that is was a worng address as the home office website has been updated and the applications must be sent to 

home office eea applications 
po box 590 
durham
dh99 1ad

+ we did not pay any fees .
What shall i do now, is there a number i could call and request a return ofmy documents ?

What sahll i do ,


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

How long ago did you send your application? If the address is no longer valid, most likely your documents will be returned to you in due time.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They will just return your applications and tell you to re-apply enclosing the £110 fees, sending to the Durham address.


----------



## Rafi0044 (Mar 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> They will just return your applications and tell you to re-apply enclosing the £110 fees, sending to the Durham address.




thanks, ijust did not check thehome office website :frusty: and i have downloaded the application form last June.

i have sent the application the 26/08/2013 , i hope they will return my documents ASAP :fingerscrossed:so i can forward it to the correct ad.

cheers 

thanks for your help


----------



## Rafi0044 (Mar 15, 2013)

Leanna said:


> How long ago did you send your application? If the address is no longer valid, most likely your documents will be returned to you in due time.


i have sent the application only about 7 days ago .i hope they will return it.
:frusty:


----------



## Rafi0044 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Eea sent to the wrong address, SHALL I FILE RETURN OF DOCUMENTS OPTION ?*

Hi there , 

I still have not received my documents from Liverpool .

Now i am thinking of filling out the return of documents option from the UK border Agency website .

any suggestions ?.

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A week is nothing. You should wait up to a month before considering contacting them. You can't ask for return of document because you haven't even had an acknowledgement of receipt with your application reference number.


----------



## Rafi0044 (Mar 15, 2013)

my EEA family permit will expire on the 10th of OCT shall i be worried ? 
i am lost for solutions here.

OMG !!!


----------



## Rafi0044 (Mar 15, 2013)

is there a number i could call the liverpool office . how can i get in touch with them ? i tried calling but only answer machines refering me to the website.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, as you aren't in UK illegally. EEA permit only confirms the right you already enjoy. It doesn't give you any extra right.
Just be patient and they will return your application.


----------



## Rafi0044 (Mar 15, 2013)

what do you mean by that ? i cam remain even if my visa has expired ? in case they did not return my docs ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are legally here under EU rules. You don't have to get any document like EEA family permit or residence card to make your stay legal. You can stay even if your family permit has expired. The only thing is it will be more difficult to re-enter UK with an expired permit and no residence card, though not impossible if you have documents to prove your EU eligibility. Also most employers will be reluctant to give you a job.


----------



## Rafi0044 (Mar 15, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You are legally here under EU rules. You don't have to get any document like EEA family permit or residence card to make your stay legal. You can stay even if your family permit has expired. The only thing is it will be more difficult to re-enter UK with an expired permit and no residence card, though not impossible if you have documents to prove your EU eligibility. Also most employers will be reluctant to give you a job.


So, in case i am not gonna get my documents within a month how can i possibly get in touch with UKBA and request my passport and my wife's one as well ? is there a number i could call ? how i am gonna approach them ?

thanks for your advices JOAPPA.
CHEERS


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Listen. You can do absolutely nothing until they open your package and look at your application. The fact you sent it to Liverpool is no brainer - they would just transfer to Durham. They get lots of applications every day and it takes a while for them to deal with the post, so wait another week or so and I'm 99% certain you will hear from them, most likely return your application with documents and tell you to re-apply enclosing £110.


----------



## Rafi0044 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you so much and sorry for being too questioning. Cheers.


----------



## Rafi0044 (Mar 15, 2013)

*eea 1 and 2 sent to liverpool by mistake*

Today i managed to get hold on the UKBA on the phone and i spoke to the adviser regarding the return of my documents.

He said that i need to filling in a return of documents option located on the UKBA website and it should take about 10 working days..


I just wanna share this with other member stuck as me .

cheers


----------

